# MartialTalk Schools Page.



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

See also our Schools page for information on instructors and schools:
http://martialtalk.com/schools.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2002)

As part of our new promotion we're offering the following:

=======
Text link to your website $12US / $18CAN per year (1st 50 listed are locked in at this rate)
=======
'Flyer' webpage with contact information, description, 2-3 graphics and a link to you own website. Don't have a website? Let this page be your online presence! September Anniversary Special!  Regularly $99 1 year, Advertise your school/center/self for only $50 US ($78 CAN) 1 year, $75 US ($116 CAN) for 2 years. 

(Includes 1 page "flyer" website with a link to the main site if it exists)

=======
and of course, the -big- one:
MartialTalk 1 Year Aniversery Special!
-Forum sponsorship special:
1 year forum sponsorship ($100) , plus single image banner ($35), 1 month Premium sponsorship ($45) and 1 year text link on Schools/Training Center page ($12) Reg $192 *Only $100 for everything!*


All Offers only good during the month of September
PM or Email me for more info.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2003)

Reminder of our schools page:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/schools.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2003)

Schools and Instructors listing:
Text Link Only: (Text Link to web site, 1 line text, 1 art) : *FREE for a limited time! *

Business Card: (Text box, 5 lines, 40 characters wide) : $20 / year 

Banner Card: (Business Card size graphic (258 x 147, JPG or GIF) : $50 / year 

Purchase a card level listing, get a Text-Listing under up to 3 additional arts for free.


----------

